# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Malinois Waterslager

## abscanary

Για τους λάτρεις των καναρινιών φωνής ένας εξαιρετικός εκπρόσωπος. Δειγματολειπτικά μόνο παραθέτω τρεις πολύ πλούσιες σελίδες, που θα ανταμείψουν σίγουρα όποιον επιλέξει να ξεναγηθεί εκεί. Εντελώς πληροφοριακά είναι και οι τρεις στα Ελληνικά.

[youtube:34cnwten]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKocawViuDs[/youtube:34cnwten]

http://www.oem-malinois.gr/

http://www.mpartsa.gr/

http://malinois.wordpress.com/

----------


## xXx

δείτε ένα βιντεάκι
[youtube:28xfyl81]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrVESwgtoj8[/youtube:28xfyl81]

----------

